# Public Outcry Over Prop Bans it from Stores - Opinions?



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Did you guys see all the online protests of the Dead Dog prop created by Distortions yesterday? I got a couple calls and emails because it's on our site as well. I should say I got some nasty calls - people outraged over a rubber Halloween prop saying this could lead people or kids to actually skin or torture a dog. I think that's crazy! If someone is going to skin or torture a dog, it's not because they saw a prop, it's because they have some very serious issues and need professional help. I also read a lot of comments posted online and people also are disgusted by babies as zombies, mummified cats, etc. At first I took the prop down from our site since it's out of stock, and from what I understand it's actually a discontinued item anyway. But then I thought about it and put it back up. I figure if the protesters win this battle, they'll try to take away every sick and twisted prop out there... and what fun would that be? LOL What do you think? I'd like to add that I absolutely love dogs and have two great Welsh Corgis, one of which was adopted from a shelter. I also contribute to the ASPCA. Here's one story: http://www.businessinsider.com/dead-dog-prop-at-walmart-sears-amazon-2013-9


----------



## JamesButabi (Aug 30, 2012)

No way. If it is not one thing it is another. If you can't have a zombified dog that same logic rules out about 90% of the cool props.


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

I love dogs too, and I love Halloween and all things gory, BUT, I didn't like the skinned dead dog. I think it does cross a line. 
In our society, we need to protect and shield our weaker and susceptible brothers and sisters. 
You or I may not have a problem, but there are those who see this kind of thing and think its acceptable (of course to think that way is a display of deeper, serious problems).

There are a number of props of skinned dears, cats, foxes etc(for example check out Firghtprops - Animals section), that I never felt comfortable with.
I also didn't like the props that featured mutilated women in a too realistic fashion, it also could be seen as victimizing women.

Maybe it's a fine line between Zombie characters featuring animals & women, but it seems far less offensive. Maybe as a zombie, the character is in control and is the aggressor rather than the victim. I don't know.

Distortions problem is that the dog prop was put into a mainstream Halloween sales channel, probably not a great idea.

I wonder if this will affect their Making Monsters show? Is there a 3rd season?


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

This is such a crock of *%$# ! 

These stores sell (and have sold in the past) bloody and gory body parts. _HUMAN_ body parts. Severed arms, legs, hands, etc. Not to mention zombie babies. And nobody even batted an eyelash. But make a bloody, gory prop of a dog, and suddenly you've crossed a line?!? Seems to me that these folks have some _seriously_ convoluted values.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I actually just watched the episode of Making Monsters where the Distortions team was coming up with the idea and making this prop , as well as the Lullaby prop to take to a show for buyers. The Distortions team kept saying they were afraid people would be put off by it and I guess they were right. I think its fair game ( the prop that is), its a Halloween or horror prop after all. The way I see it if someone doesn't like it they just don't buy it. Anyone going to skin or kill a dog was already predisposed to do so way before seeing a prop. Actually I think it looks like it was run over by a car, not skinned. When I was watching the episode and they kept saying how people were disturbed by the dog, I kept thinking I imagined people would be more upset over Lullaby. I guess you never can tell . Truth is someone somewhere is going to find just about anything offensive, we can't let them win with censorship.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i don't like it, wouldn't buy it but..... i wouldn't tell anyone they couldn't sell (or try to sell) it.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Truth is someone somewhere is going to find just about anything offensive, we can't let them win with censorship.


Well said and I agree wholeheartedly. There are things that are, in my opinion, too gory for us to sell on our site and it's my choice not to carry them. It doesn't mean I need to protest the company that makes them. It just means it's not for me. If you don't like it, don't buy it, or don't shop there.


----------



## HarleyQuinn07 (Aug 30, 2013)

witchymom said:


> i don't like it, wouldn't buy it but..... i wouldn't tell anyone they couldn't sell (or try to sell) it.


witchymom: Ditto, I agree!


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't really like the prop and would not buy it. That is the answer that too many people seem to miss though, if you don't like something don't support it or buy it. If enough people agree with you it will go away on its own, You don''t have to make a big deal about it and try to stop others from buying it though, because the next time it might be something you like that others object to.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes there is a third season of Making Monsters, it's probably already in the can. If I recall correctly, they made this prop a few years ago or at the very least last year, it's not new. I remember seeing on the show. I also recall thinking at the time "they're gonna take heat for that, I can hear the PETA clicking keyboards now" & was surprised when I heard not one peep.

Maybe Walmart was the wrong venue but it wasn't in stores at all, only online so it's not like the kids were gonna run past it. I could understand backlash for the big box retailers & larger stores like Sears/Kmart/Walmart. 

I mean really, Walmart's/Sears/etc. buyers saw the dang thing & thought "WE COULD SELL THE HELL OUTTA THIS!!' so it's not like they just showed up in the stores, someone went to the trouble of choosing that piece (or any other piece they sell online or in store).

I see no problem having it on Halloween site or store, you'd expect something like that there & there's usually much worse out there if you look.

I also think it's one of those things that if it's not your bag, don't buy it. There's a lot of Halloween stuff I wouldn't buy but that doesn't mean someone else won't find it the perfect thing for their house or party.

EDITED TO ADD:
This will be great publicity for Morris & Distortions. It will probably increase the value of the prop so I hope someone here has a couple to make some $$ on!!


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Those crazy animal lovers are not right. I am an animal lover without the crazy........You should see Distortions facebook page .....Just crazy. I tried to argue but those people are nuts (they make us look sane)! Just nuts. Its a prop, they need to get a clue!!!!!!!!


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

DoctorGrim said:


> I wonder if this will affect their Making Monsters show? Is there a 3rd season?


Since the people who watch the show are Halloween people like us, I'm sure they'll be fine. They actually finished wrapping up another season of taping at Mask Fest in Indianapolis that we were at just a week ago. Here's a pic I took of them filming. You can see Ed & Marsha on the right and Jordu on the left.


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

HalloweenAsylum.com said:


> If you don't like it, don't buy it, or don't shop there.


I guess the same is true for drugs. Who has the right to tell me what I can or cannot put in my body, I'm only harming myself right?

As we live in a society that agrees to limit access to things that are deemed harmful to some, there will always be grey areas and poorly defined lines of acceptance.

Don't get me wrong, look at the stuff I make & buy - it's pretty horrendous, so I'm not adverse to it. I would never tell someone what they should or should not buy, but I understand the argument.

Distortions didn't have to stop selling it. They could have ignored it, but they don't want to harm other sales and just want the problem to go away.

Weird, this prop came out last year, but is only getting attention now?


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

at the risk of starting a political rant, if there's enough backlash that it's not a profitable product and has negative consequences for the company selling it, the company will stop selling it. if people still buy it despite the backlash to the extent that it still brings in profit, they'll keep selling it. as long as no one is forcing any company to sell or not sell something, i'm fine with it. if you want it, somebody will be selling it--go buy it from them and let the companies hat don't want to sell it make their own decisions.

vote with your wallets, people. the main reason i love capitalism is that it generally means consumers get what consumers deserve.


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

HalloweenAsylum.com said:


> At first I took the prop down from our site since it's out of stock, and from what I understand it's actually a discontinued item anyway. But then I thought about it and put it back up. I figure if the protesters win this battle, they'll try to take away every sick and twisted prop out there... and what fun would that be?


Just wondering, why did you take it down in the first place? Was it a concern that it would hurt your other sales?


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

DoctorGrim said:


> Just wondering, why did you take it down in the first place? Was it a concern that it would hurt your other sales?


No, the first complaint I got was an email. I realized we aren't stocking the prop anymore and the fact that it was still up really was just an oversight. So I took it down, no big deal. Then when I got other calls where I was being yelled at, I started to get really frustrated by it. It's one thing to write or call to express your opinion, but if you don't even want to let me say one thing in reply, then it's not a conversation and you just want to force your viewpoint on me. One caller asked "Do you sell the Dead Dog prop?" and when the answer given was "Not anymore" the caller's response was "Right answer!" and hung up. When I began to feel like I was being bullied about what we sell, I took a different stance and put it back up because that's not right. 

As Dane82 put it, I have a right to sell what I want and people have a right to buy what they want. I don't carry it anymore because it wasn't a big seller, so the product would have just faded away off our site quietly. I don't know if it was discontinued by Distortions because of this protest, or if they stopped making it prior to that. I just don't like to be bullied.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

HarleyQuinn07 said:


> witchymom: Ditto, I agree!



I'm with you, Harley. If someone does not like it, they don't have to buy it. Simple, isn't it?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I am with those who think it is horrendous and crosses a line. I also do not like anything that depicts human torture, but admittedly, I have a softer spot for animals. I just don't understand how anyone could enjoy the idea or image of torture and mutilation and I think there is something wrong with those who do. There. I said it. My opinion. You are free to disagree.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

I think its really strange how props of people - even babies - tortured, dead, zombified, are all totally fine, but a dog somehow is going too far. Distortions makes props for professional haunted houses, their stuff crosses a line* by design. * If there's one industry that needs to not bow to the PC police, its the haunted house industry. I wonder if any of the protesters making these calls has ever seen a transworld video. It would blow their mind I think. The whole thing is pretty ridiculous to me. 

Unfortunately, in this internet age, if one person gets offended by something, its all too easy for them to organize an army of cranks. I don't blame Distortions for pulling the prop - this will blow over quickly and things can return to normal. Until the next time some overly-delicate person (who happens to be social media connected) stumbles onto something that offends their sensibilities. I think this is just the new normal these days, unfortunately.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll just say there should not be a skinned dog prop unless there is a skinned cat prop available as an alternative.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Darn near everything I sell is dead or zombiefied in some way, so maybe I'm a little numb to it. If I sold only craft type Halloween decorations, I think I might be a little shocked to come across a dead dog prop. But I am a huge horror fan and love the scary, dark side of Halloween - not super gory because I don't find that scary, but that is where some people like to go for its shock value. I definitely never thought of the Dead Dog as having been abused - he appeared to me to have been run over by a car (sad, but it does happen). I thought of it as the perfect pet for a human zombie. Kind of like Binx the cat in Hocus Pocus - he gets run over in the movie, only he comes back to normal shape, so he's not as offensive looking.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd bet that most of the outrage is coming from non-Halloween/haunt/horror people. I think that those folks are just clueless as to what sort of gory products are out there in general, even in a chain like Spirit.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I saw the making monsters that featured this prop and thought thats disgusting but someone is going to love it. To each is own. I wouldn't buy the prop but would not have a problem with any company that chose to put in their sales offerings. Thank you for taking a stand against this. I will continue to buy from your company whether you offer this dog or not.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm offended that they're offended. That means they need to shut up and go away. Right?


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't think Props should EVER be banned. The idea is to scare people. I'm STILL sad I couldn't afford the life sized (or slightly over sized) cat skeleton prop i saw a few years back. Though i REALLY Want one that does NOT mean i am about to dig up my kitties grave for her bones. I'm creepy - not crazy. Don't confuse the two.


----------



## Conjured Soul (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't like the prop at all, but I'm sure there are many that do not like the props that I do. Reminds me of the Return of the Living Dead scene where the half dog reanimates...creeps me out. I guess it is strange that I can look at skinned, burnt, corpsed human props, but get weirded out with dog props.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I can understand people getting offended by things, but it becomes your job to avoid those things and keep it to yourself. I am offended by so many things(that have nothing to do with Halloween and frankly, I don't care to bring up), but I understand that others are not offended and in fact, enjoy the things that offend me. The world does not exist for one type of person with one thought process. It truly angers me when other people try to make other people live their lives the way that they want them to. I will never give anyone the power to control the things that I like. People need to stop this ridiculous attitude towards things they don't like. If you don't like it, ignore it, and let me enjoy what I like!


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

Looking at it again I bet if it wasn't flat and lifeless looking there would have been less of an outcry. If it were standing up it would remind me of a dog from a move (I can't remember which one, I want to say one of the Resident Evil movies)


----------



## Chops6965 (Jun 11, 2009)

I can't say much more than has already been said but I will say this, if a fake dead dog makes someone kill a real dog then pencils mis-spell words and forks make people fat. You've probably heard that associated with gun control but I think it applies here too. I wouldn't buy the dead dog prop myself but I wouldn't judge someone else who would. I thought it was pretty clever, not my taste, but clever.

Theres's a great line from the song "Divide" by Disturbed that says, "So can you tell me what exactly does freedom mean if I'm not free to be as twisted as I wanna be"...twisted does not necessarily mean dangerous. I think a lot us on this forum are twisted in different ways...and I mean that in the best sense of the word! lol

How come there was no outcry regarding the skeleton dog from Grandin Road? I think the difference has to do with the level of gore, it was a pretty realistic interpretation of a dog run over by a car.

Stay twisted everyone!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

It's disgusting. I can watch a person be mutilated on TV and not flinch but you hit an animal with a stick and I freak out. I am probably biased since my neighbors dog was hanged in her yard last year by someone. It's just weird where the line is. Plus it doesn't seem like Halloween or Horror to me and I can't think of any place it would be needed. Human mutilation makes since because of slasher movies but nobody ever watches animal mutilation movies. That would be F**ing weird.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I had not seen the prop until I read your thread and clicked on the story. Here's my gut reaction:

Personally that is not what I want to look at, let alone buy. I have a few bloody props but not many and try not to show them in a denegrated or tortured way. I also live in a neighborhood with young kids and don't find props like that appropriate for them to see; and even if my ToTers were older teens, still don't think images like that are something I would want to plant in their brain or desensitize them to. For the record I don't have kids at home but still feel a responsibilty to create a fun, scary but not gory haunt for those that visit my haunt. I have bought items from Dapper Cadaver and they some props that I wouldn't consider buying either. And as you know I have bought props and masks from you but nothing like the dog prop. 

I do understand your not wanting to buckle to people like those you've encountered over this, and that this for you has become much more than the prop. I don't envy you being in this position. I am kind of shocked that buyers for main stream family-oriented stores like Walmart, etc. would have ordered this prop for resale. I'm sure it was an online order only item, not something they would put on the shelves in their store where kids would see it.


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

creepyhomemaker said:


> It's disgusting. I can watch a person be mutilated on TV and not flinch but you hit an animal with a stick and I freak out. I am probably biased since my neighbors dog was hanged in her yard last year by someone. It's just weird where the line is. Plus it doesn't seem like Halloween or Horror to me and I can't think of any place it would be needed. Human mutilation makes since because of slasher movies but nobody ever watches animal mutilation movies. That would be F**ing weird.


EXACTLY!

Check out http://www.doesthedogdie.com/

In particular "Do you turn off Old Yeller before the end so you can pretend that he lived a long and happy life? Did a cute pet on a movie poster make you think it would be a fun comedy but it turned out to be a pet-with-a-terminal-illness tearjerker instead? Are you unable to enjoy the human body count in a horror movie because you're wondering whether the dog's going to kick the bucket? Have you ever Googled "Does the [dog/cat/horse/Klingon targ] die in [movie title]?" "

In 'I am Legend" no one was too concerned that 99% of the world was gone, but when Will Smiths dog became a zombie/vampire/thing, everyone was bummed out.


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

The prop isn't something I would buy, but as it's just a prop and not an actual skinned dog, I don't protest its right to exist and be sold nor for people to buy it if they want. 

The deeper premises of Halloween revolve around fear and our ability to deal with it. It's interesting to me how folks react to this prop in regards to those premises of being disturbed and fearful. Do you embrace what's disturbing if not outright seeing the humor in it, reject it but let others deal with it in their own way, or outright cry fowl and also try to prevent others from participating by having it pulled? 

Paraphrasing Lewis Black, the whole thing with Janet Jackson and her wardrobe malfunction a few years ago at the Super Bowl probably wasn't as damaging to kids as the enormous media explosion that resulted from it. I see parallels here with this prop somewhat.


----------



## JamesButabi (Aug 30, 2012)

I think the prop is disturbing for sure, but those are usually the props that I try and come up with. What is going to freak people out mentally. There has got to be the freedom to do as you please as long as nobody is being harmed. If they start banning things like this it sets a precedent for them to keep pushing the line back further and further until everything is cartoony.


----------



## Mysterious Mansion Fan (Oct 24, 2011)

Do these people not realize that Halloween is not meant to be taken seriously? It is the time of year when you can have a dead zombie hanging in a tree. It doesn't mean that you're a racist or support killing people. It is just for FUN. The same goes for the dead dog prop. It is just a gag. I think that these people have way too much time on their hands and they just want to cause trouble.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I don't really have an opinion about whether it will cause kids to go psycho and kill dogs or about what's scarier, gore or atmosphere. I just think it's a stupid prop and it really doesn't matter because it won't be around too long. I doubt any professional haunted attraction would use something that has had such a negative response and the only home haunter that would throw this out for the trick or treaters probably already has a real one chained in the backyard. But I agree with the poster who said if it didn't look 'dead' it wouldn't be bad. It isn't threatening to us (which is what Halloween and horror is all about) if it were upright and ready to attack it would be gold. Zombie babies are popular because they are not skinned lifeless babies.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

I have never enjoyed someone telling me what I can or can not buy, sell, watch, read, taste...etc. If you don't want to that's fine. Don't tell me I can't cause it will have the opposite effect.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2013)

HalloweenAsylum.com said:


> Did you guys see all the online protests of the Dead Dog prop created by Distortions yesterday? I got a couple calls and emails because it's on our site as well. I should say I got some nasty calls - people outraged over a rubber Halloween prop saying this could lead people or kids to actually skin or torture a dog. I think that's crazy! If someone is going to skin or torture a dog, it's not because they saw a prop, it's because they have some very serious issues and need professional help. I also read a lot of comments posted online and people also are disgusted by babies as zombies, mummified cats, etc. At first I took the prop down from our site since it's out of stock, and from what I understand it's actually a discontinued item anyway. But then I thought about it and put it back up. I figure if the protesters win this battle, they'll try to take away every sick and twisted prop out there... and what fun would that be? LOL What do you think? I'd like to add that I absolutely love dogs and have two great Welsh Corgis, one of which was adopted from a shelter. I also contribute to the ASPCA. Here's one story: http://www.businessinsider.com/dead-dog-prop-at-walmart-sears-amazon-2013-9


Do you still sell him? I would love to buy him and shove him in other peoples faces leaveing bad comments


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2013)

That's Why you can nolonger find any good props for sale and us haunters have to build!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Ever notice that in many horror movies the dog or cat is always allowed to live? In some it might be killed for effect so the owner can find the body and be terrified right before they are killed, but in most movies the pet usually lives. Can't say the same for the 17 people the serial killer butchered.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Excuse me ! I'm not breaking any laws that I can see. If you don't like it, as they say with TV, "turn the channel", with a prop, and I say "A PROP", really ? Is this all you do in your life is try to tell others what they can and can not do. What they can sell and can't sell. You have issues. GET A LIFE AND DON'T TELL ME WHAT I CAN AND CAN'T DO !


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Dare I admit that I own this prop? When I first ordered him and received him he looked more to me like he had been run over by a car. I never took it that he was tortured and skinned. 

After he arrived, I will admit that he was a bit creepier than I expected. I think I got him just before the hurricane last year and there was no opportunity to display him. I took his face as something more whimsical/cartoony than tortured/pained.

I do not do extreme gore in my haunt. I thought he would fit just fine by creepy dog house that I acquired.

Geez...I can't wait to put him out this year and see what commotion he may cause.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> I'd bet that most of the outrage is coming from non-Halloween/haunt/horror people. I think that those folks are just clueless as to what sort of gory products are out there in general, even in a chain like Spirit.


Spirit USED to have good gory props, but now they don't. and also these people need to see what stuff the have on creppy colletion .com


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2013)

Araniella said:


> Dare I admit that I own this prop? When I first ordered him and received him he looked more to me like he had been run over by a car. I never took it that he was tortured and skinned.
> 
> After he arrived, I will admit that he was a bit creepier than I expected. I think I got him just before the hurricane last year and there was no opportunity to display him. I took his face as something more whimsical/cartoony than tortured/pained.
> 
> ...


You are so lucky, if the puplic hates it. I usally like it


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> Do you still sell him? I would love to buy him and shove him in other peoples faces leaveing bad comments


We don't have any in stock and Distortions discontinued it (since this all broke out), but I'd be happy to see if I could still get you one


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Screaming Demons said:


> Ever notice that in many horror movies the dog or cat is always allowed to live? In some it might be killed for effect so the owner can find the body and be terrified right before they are killed, but in most movies the pet usually lives. Can't say the same for the 17 people the serial killer butchered.


It's Westerns where the dog usually gets shot, to prove just how bad the bad guy really is.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2013)

Don't be said! Theres always rotten rover!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I appreciate the efforts of PETA. I really do. I have a rescued dog and wouldn't have it any other way. But it seems to me, when they branch out to areas like this I think it takes away some of their credibility. 

It's not like this product was marketed to kids, or glorying horrible treatment of animals in any way. What's next? Removing Pin the Tail on the Donkey games?

I almost feel like it's extortion. They probably looked at it as hey...let's hound them and get them to pull the product and to make amends maybe they'll send us a nice contribution to show they love animals.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I love creepy collection. I wouldn't go for that dog, personally..but I do love them. And I applaud them for not pulling the dog from their inventory.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Lordgrimley.com said:


> Don't tell me I can't cause it will have the opposite effect.


SAME HERE!! Seeing that this upsets so many people makes me wanna own it & I really don't wanna own it & most likely wouldn't ever have the desire to own it if there weren't an uproar!!

I wonder if there'd be a big problem if it were a skinned pig or cow? I've seen pig heads several places as props.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

How about making something like this?


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

I thought it was pretty gross and disturbing. With that said, somebody skinned a dog in Detroit last week (she's someone's pet and was walking around like that) and I'm willing to bet they didn't do it because they wanted to copy a Halloween prop.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I agree with DoctorGrim. Personally, I was disgusted when I came across the prop. I'll tell you exactly who is protesting and got the manufacturer to discontinue the prop, animal lovers. This prop went viral in the last couple of days and was brought to my attention by multiple dog/rescue dog related Facebook pages. People were outraged and horrified. They felt that way because day after day those of us that are active in the rescue community constantly see abused dogs, a few days ago a dog named Patty was rescued after having the skin around her neck and throat skinned right off, everyone banded together to help pay for her surgeries. Unfortunately, she's the not the first dog I have come across that has been abused in that manner. I have seen dogs that have been tied to the back of a car or truck and drug for miles, their skin being peeled right down to muscle or bone. So, for people like me,even those people who adore Halloween, this prop doesn't sit well with us. To me, this prop goes far beyond a skeleton dog or a zombie dog. And as much as I adore Halloween, I was thrilled to see this prop get pulled, and I'm not sorry for that!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

The movie "Patton" had a scene where the General shot two mules and threw them from a bridge to allow his men to cross the bridge as the enemy planes were shooting at them and nobody could get passed the stubborn mules. When the movie made it's Television premier, this scene was severely shortened and made little sense as to what had actually happened. all the while this is a WAR movie, men, humans getting wounded, killed in viscious battle, yet the TV censors removed the mules as too much for the audience to stomach.
Maybe we all mostly hate to see pain and suffering in innocent animals simply because we like to think we all might have that "Innocent" card to play someday as a possible final and painful judgement is about to find us?
The old Roman collusium was packed with gore seekers cheering on lions and soldiers of misfortune. What has changed? Not too much, really.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> I agree with DoctorGrim. Personally, I was disgusted when I came across the prop. I'll tell you exactly who is protesting and got the manufacturer to discontinue the prop, animal lovers. This prop went viral in the last couple of days and was brought to my attention by multiple dog/rescue dog related Facebook pages. People were outraged and horrified. They felt that way because day after day those of us that are active in the rescue community constantly see abused dogs, a few days ago a dog named Patty was rescued after having the skin around her neck and throat skinned right off, everyone banded together to help pay for her surgeries. Unfortunately, she's the not the first dog I have come across that has been abused in that manner. I have seen dogs that have been tied to the back of a car or truck and drug for miles, their skin being peeled right down to muscle or bone. So, for people like me,even those people who adore Halloween, this prop doesn't sit well with us. To me, this prop goes far beyond a skeleton dog or a zombie dog. And as much as I adore Halloween, I was thrilled to see this prop get pulled, and I'm not sorry for that!


Where was the outrage a year ago? This thing has been available for sale for at least a year if not longer. 

And once again I ask, would it be different if it were an animal we eat or wear?

This is a discussion we often have with our vegetarian friends, I'm just Devil's Advocating a bit here:

Some find wearing fur wrong & the abuse of domesticated animals like cats & dogs wrong (actually pretty much everyone thinks that all animal abuse is wrong) but those same people will still wear leather & eat bacon & eat chicken & other animals raised in horrible conditions & buy animals bred in puppy mills. It's still consuming an animal whether or not you're eating it or wearing it & whether or not it's cute & furry or big & ugly (sorry I think cows are horrible looking). 

We don't eat cats & dogs because they're pets but in some cultures they do so is it wrong if it's cultural? China stopped places from serving cats when they had the Olympics because the Western world doesn't eat cats yet we eat other animals & some see eating any & all animals a bad thing so I still would like to know if it were an "eating" animal that was the prop would it matter?

I'm no vegetarian but I don't "get" fur but I wear leather & eat meat so this isn't my opinion, it really is an opinion we've heard way too many times from some friends (one posts PETA vids endlessly on his Facebook page). Yet they're not uber crazy militant veggies, they take meds they know were tested on animals but when it's a choice of being crazy & dying from high blood pressure or taking some pills that are gelatin capsules or test on animals they'll take sane & alive over the animals.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

It's horror, people. If it's not for you, move on to Christmas...or Arbor Day.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The stupid thing, outside of the fact that it's been sold for a year, A YEAR, is that most of the outraged folks aren't even people that would buy the thing even if it weren't $160+shipping or even see it anywhere unless they went to certain pro haunts.


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't like it and wouldn't buy it but have no problem with anyone else buying it. In fact just looking at it grosses me out yet, I hae to give my dog a hug after looking at it. 

I have no problem with the zombie babies etc though . I admit I don't like the dead cat one either and I am not a cat person.


----------



## Spookwriter (Apr 29, 2012)

Would I want it? No. Not any part of it.

But would I even begin to suggest to the next person that they
shouldn't buy it? Their choice, not mine.

Now, I have a dog. Big goofy lab. And I don't even like dogs. Not
a dog guy. Real truth is, my dog has me. You want to know where
I'm at, which building I'm in? Look for my dog. He'll tell you. He's always
close by.

He's been a part of my haunt. A part of everything I do. He's my buddy.
My best buddy. Don't allow nobody to be mean to him. 

Funny thing...he just wandered in one day. He was a drop-off. Just a puppy.
He needed me, and I guess I needed him. He's neigh 14 years old now.
Turned out to be a pretty good dog.

Guess I'll keep him.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

People who eventually become serial killers begin by hurting helpless animals, they then work their way up to humans.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

It's not my taste, but no outrage here. I can understand why some people don't like it, and why others do. It is interesting that dead/zombie/demon babies have become popular without complaints (to my knowledge), but this prop's provoked such a strong, negative reaction. Maybe it's the innocence and sweetness of most dogs that hits a nerve, but babies are also innocent and sweet. Babies probably bite more frequently than dogs, though. Some babies grow up to become awful human beings, while old Fido stays as loyal as he was from day one.

I'll just go and perch on the fence now.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm glad Halloween Asylum still has it up on their page even though it's not available any more. I went there last night to buy a mask in support but then my internet crapped out.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I personally love dogs and wouldn't use this prop, but it doesn't bother me any more than half-naked chopped up body props.

Honestly, some replies here are a little iffy for me. The dead dog bothers people, but chopped up bodies of women is merely pushing the boundaries. Huh?


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmm..and no backlash from Grandin Road's skeleton dog?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

kallie said:


> I personally love dogs and wouldn't use this prop, but it doesn't bother me any more than half-naked chopped up body props.
> 
> Honestly, some replies here are a little iffy for me. The dead dog bothers people, but chopped up bodies of women is merely pushing the boundaries. Huh?


I'm reminded of this classic scene from 'National Lampoon's Vacation': http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LrFEbxWzXI


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

I have 5 dogs, am an obvious animal lover, and I could give a rat's *** if Distortions continued to sell this prop. It's not my cup of tea and I wouldn't purchase it for my home display. But, if you think this prop will make people torture animals, you're crazy. Either you're a sick, twisted, demented person to want to hurt a defenseless creature, or you're not.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

For those of you who do own this prop, be sure to baby it every year! It's going to be an expensive albeit controversial collectors item. Maybe it will increase in value? Who knows


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

The prop itself is not for me. Especially since I recently lost a dog that got hit by a car...BUT I would never make a big stink about it like these people are. Some people are just nuts. If you think a prop is going to make your little ones go out and kill animals, then I think the parents are the real problem. If you don't want your kid to see it, don't let them. Simple as that. I know it's easier said than done, but ultimatley, the are parents need to keep a better eye on things. Some parents are so quick to blame others for thier own kids problems. Ok, I'm done.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

fennyann said:


> Some parents are so quick to blame others for thier own kids problems.


I think you're right about that... everyone, not just parents, is always looking to place blame and hold someone else responsible. It's never their own fault. I just think it's ludicrous to suggest that a prop would make someone want to hurt an animal. If stuff like that were true, everyone who ever watched a horror movie or visited a haunted house would become an instant homicidal maniac. A lot of our most infamous serial killers committed their crimes long before movies like Texas Chainsaw Massacre came along so what should we blame in those cases?


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Personally when I saw the prop on the TV show I didn't care for it too much, but I wouldn't stop other people from buying/selling it just because I don't like/want it. 
I am an animal lover but I am not into animal rights and definitely no fan of PETA, they are extremists and they kill many animals every year and lie to people about their mission and the fate of the pets they "rescue". http://www.petakillsanimals.com/ I feel bad for the people who support them and are thinking they are doing good things for animals by doing so. 



creepyhomemaker said:


> How about making something like this?


I would love a Resident Evil Doberman prop! When I was a preteen I had a picture of one of those dogs on my bedroom wall, lol (I cut it out of a game magazine).



RCIAG said:


> Where was the outrage a year ago? This thing has been available for sale for at least a year if not longer.


I'm wondering if the sudden backlash is due to the recent re-running of that episode of Making Monsters, someone saw it and posted and it took off from there?

One thing I don't get is people complaining about Sears/Target/etc as if they are personally selling/stocking this prop, when actually the prop is on their "Marketplace" sections of their websites, so it is being sold by a third party seller, not by them.


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

I haven't seen the prop everyone is referring to but from the description of it I would not care to buy it. I am glad I live in a country where we have the right to even argue over this topic. Our country (those of us who are Americans) was formed through the very act of debate. Let's take our own advice. If we disagree with a company’s actions, let's choose not to spend our money there or more realistically, tell them how we feel and why. It is constructive to also talk about it here but if we are to truly protect our freedoms, we need to fight for them! (Constructively)


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Banning gore from the Halloween market? That's like banning presents from the Christmas market!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

It's not something that I personally want to see, and it's definitely not something that I want my little guy to see. However, that doesn't mean that I think it shouldn't exist. There's a market for it, obviously. I could very easily side with the people who want it pulled; but I won't, because it's not fair to do that.

I've had a handful of parents upset with my display, saying it's too much for their kids. I have no gore at all, and the only remotely violent thing that I have is a 7 ft tall creature who holds a halberd nearly his height. He's static. Most of my stuff is, and what little isn't, doesn't move much or make much noise. Yet for some people, it's still too much. 

So who am I to say that someone else can't have what they want?


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

There is a response to these idiots - give them something else far more disturbing to rant about. 

Tell them to google "chinese dried puppy meat trade"

Also, if you love dogs, don't google that yourself.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Screaming Demons said:


> Ever notice that in many horror movies the dog or cat is always allowed to live? In some it might be killed for effect so the owner can find the body and be terrified right before they are killed, but in most movies the pet usually lives. Can't say the same for the 17 people the serial killer butchered.


 Actually, I've found the complete opposite, which is the biggest reason I do not watch modern horror films. I walked out of _Drag Me To Hell_ five minutes after I saw that little kitten because I KNEW it was going to die horribly. (Spoilers: And I was right.) Or the _Amityville_ remake. In the original movie, George goes back into the house to SAVE the family dog. In the remake, George hacks the dog to bits with an ax. I believe the real George Lutz actually sued the movie studio to get the scene taken out because it upset him so badly (understandably so, as it was a portrayal of him!), but didn't win it. I've found that, generally speaking, whenever a horror movie places any sort of focus on an animal, especially a beloved pet, it usually means the animal will die later in the film, usually horrifically. Maybe this didn't happen as often in the older, "classic" movies, but after _Cujo_ and _Pet Sematery_, all bets were off.

As for the original topic of the dog prop...

While I wouldn't demand that anyone stop selling it, I would lose a LOT of respect for those who created it and those who choose to sell it. It crosses a line. As Madam Leota pointed out, there's a difference between "undead" and "dead." Zombie dogs/cats/deer/flamingos(?!?!)/etc? Not my style, but I'm okay with them. But a dead and, in this case, mutilated animal? Nope. Not okay with it. I had a problem with Spirit last year when they released the (non-gory) props of a dead raven hanging upside-down on a wire and a dead rat in a trap. As I said, I lose respect when I see that. Did I stop shopping at Spirit? No. Did I stop thinking well of them for it? Yup.

I will say, however, that I DO NOT think something like this should be up front and center for kids to see, whether it be in a store or in a haunt. It sounds like this prop was pretty much online only, and I think that's acceptable. But if I saw this in a neighbor's yard setup while I was taking my (hypothetical/future) kids trick-or-treating, you can be damn sure I would have something to say to the owner.

The argument that it will lead people to actually do horrific things to animals is a ridiculous one. However, I do think little ones would find it particularly upsetting, and that's not the point of Halloween. Scares are good, trauma is bad.

So would I raise a public stink and call for the banning of it? No. But like I said... I lose respect.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's my take: Some props are starting to go over the line but if it sells - I'd say go for it. The market will decide and in this situation the final verdict is if a lot of people buy it. If not, then that tells the manufacturer that perhaps the prop wasn't a good design/decision.

Every prop I design I worry - is its going over the line for the age of ToTs that go through my haunt? Being creative means you have to push new design boundaries and there may be times that you could go over the line. Was worried sick about my Zombie Apocalypse theme because it was militaristic and full of scary robot zombies. You never know until the moment you have the ToTs go through or the time the prop hits the market _(as a seller). _For sellers - it's hard to sell to all age groups without the younger ones seeing it. How do you possibly shield the ToTs from seeing it - answer - you can't. I have huge sympathies for sellers because even if there is an outcry - how can they tell it's legitimate or a hyped up reaction _(PETA is famous for that). _Only the seller can decide how far they want to go. If they are going to sell items that push boundaries - then they could be in for a little hassle. I'd say the way to decide whether it's legitimate or hyped-up is see if the item sells. If it sells - then perhaps it's a hyped-up outrage.

Going back to my opinion that some props are crossing a line. Well, I'm a bit of a fuddy-duddy and I personally cringed when I saw the dead dog. I also cringe when I walk into a Halloween shop and see a hook stuck in a chopped head's eye so it can be hung on the ceiling. Also don't care for the zombie babies. But - that's me. Some people LOVE the Saw movies and so that hanging head prop is right up their alley. I know many people here love the zombie babies and think they are cute and collectable and I can understand that.


----------



## thehoghunter (Jul 24, 2007)

No opinion - would not buy it myself. Only thing I found of great interest was OP has Corgis! Can you post a picture?


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Just another thing to add...

As to the question of why this dead dog prop in particular would be more offensive than zombie dog or skeleton dog props, well... I point to movies for that answer, too.

Here are three different "dead" dog characters that we all know and love (thank you, Tim Burton!):

Zero








Scraps








Sparky








All three are dead, but they still have the semblance of life. They are still the same beloved creatures their masters knew in life. They are still with us. And _that's_ the difference.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Part of what's interesting to me about this is that the real factors that cause dogs to be hurt are nebulous and hard to act against; things like mental illness, poor parental supervision, parental abuse that gets passed on to animals, or in Asia, cultural factors that treat dogs as food sources. It's very hard for an individual to rail against those things and effect real change. On the other hand, its very easy to rail against a company making a silly prop in poor taste. When you threaten bad publicity, companies respond quickly, and so all of those people making those phone calls and emails get to feel good about themselves, even if their protest was largely symbolic wasted effort and in the end will have absolutely zero impact on the actual situation that animal lovers care about. If people focused less on trying to make themselves feel good and more on actually making an impact, things like this would happen less often.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah, go to the shelter & adopt a cat, dog, guinea pig, parakeet, etc. instead. 

Plus boycotting some place like Walmart hardly ever works, it's such a behemoth that even 1,000 giving up the joint isn't going to put a dent in their bottom line. Plus there's better reasons to boycott Walmart than a fake dog prop. And really, as much as I don't like Walmart, this was a third party selling through Amazon & the others.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Props such as this type, are largely art. Art and it's subject matter can be controversial. And art can get you talking, and can strike emotional chords- good and bad. That's the nature of original works. For every gory prop there are some that must have it, and some that can't even look at it. Just pass on this one if you must. I wouldn't buy it unless it made sense in a scene. Or, if I had a costume on of a tire flattened zombie victim with tire tracks across my body and head, a cool concept for a costume actually, I would consider dragging this prop around with me because it made sense with the costume theme. But 'public outcry'...lol, please. Cry out about things that actually matter, not a fake halloween prop.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Can't mess with beloved pets. Butchered humans--okay. Butchered Fido--not so much. Watched a documentary on National Lampoon's Vacation where they said they originally had a blood trail behind the car for the dog tied to the bumper gag. But even they felt it crossed a line. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HbBL62IiRE

Not a fan of gore but I certainly wouldn't ban the prop.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

I have a lot of respect for the crew at Distortions because they're some of the nicest people you can ever work with. I own several of their items and the quality is awesome.

However, I think the dog prop crossed the line. If you watch the Making Monsters episode from last year when the new items are uncrated for the Houston show one of the Morris Costume guys says "now Ed that's just gross...". His initial reaction pretty much sums up the general consensus of the prop.

I didn't like it when it was released and I still don't like it. If you want it though, buy and display it. 

Sid


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

thehoghunter said:


> No opinion - would not buy it myself. Only thing I found of great interest was OP has Corgis! Can you post a picture?


Resist an invitation to show off my kids? Never  This is Otis (sleeping) and Suzy with her giant penguin.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

OMG, that's a horrible thing to make a penguin toy for a dog. To think that a penguin would make for a good stuffed toy for dogs to chomp on and play with. I'm appalled at that penguin toy. Have you no heart for penguins?


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

I have 3 dogs and I don't buy anything that looks like a cat or dog that might have been messed with in some way. There are many, many people in my area who are in the news for torturing animals. I don't want to give these people any further ideas.

Just like people don't want to see murdered baby props, I don't want to see props that seem to glorify animal torture (or human torture for that matter). I don't know that banning it is warranted, however, I think that if your customers are repulsed by an item, maybe it is in your best interest to pull that item. Being stubborn just for being stubborn's sake doesn't make sense. You are in business to make people want to come to your store and purchase things, they pay your mortgage payment and "pay" your living. Why tick them off? I wouldn't "not" go into a store that had maybe one thing like this, but a store that carried a lot of it is one I wouldn't patronize. And if I knew someone was carrying something that seemed to glorify torturing animals out of spite for people that complained, I would NEVER visit that store. Just an honest opinion. I spend thousands a year on Halloween and I am also a business person so I wanted to give you my opinion, but only since you asked for it.  best of luck to you! 



Sid_Matthew said:


> I have a lot of respect for the crew at Distortions because they're some of the nicest people you can ever work with. I own several of their items and the quality is awesome.
> 
> However, I think the dog prop crossed the line. If you watch the Making Monsters episode from last year when the new items are uncrated for the Houston show one of the Morris Costume guys says "now Ed that's just gross...". His initial reaction pretty much sums up the general consensus of the prop.
> 
> ...


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

HalloweenAsylum.com said:


> Did you guys see all the online protests of the Dead Dog prop created by Distortions yesterday? I got a couple calls and emails because it's on our site as well. I should say I got some nasty calls - people outraged over a rubber Halloween prop saying this could lead people or kids to actually skin or torture a dog. I think that's crazy! If someone is going to skin or torture a dog, it's not because they saw a prop, it's because they have some very serious issues and need professional help. I also read a lot of comments posted online and people also are disgusted by babies as zombies, mummified cats, etc. At first I took the prop down from our site since it's out of stock, and from what I understand it's actually a discontinued item anyway. But then I thought about it and put it back up. I figure if the protesters win this battle, they'll try to take away every sick and twisted prop out there... and what fun would that be? LOL What do you think? I'd like to add that I absolutely love dogs and have two great Welsh Corgis, one of which was adopted from a shelter. I also contribute to the ASPCA. Here's one story: http://www.businessinsider.com/dead-dog-prop-at-walmart-sears-amazon-2013-9


Where can I get one???? or two..


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

JamesButabi said:


> No way. If it is not one thing it is another. If you can't have a zombified dog that same logic rules out about 90% of the cool props.



Pretty silly isn't it?


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

To each his own I say.....I mean I can never understand why people would buy a three musketeers candy bar anyway but they do...They are just plain gross. I would take a Snickers bar every time.

Now with skinned dogs, I prefer Koegels....They are the best!


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm more offended by the number of slutty Halloween costumes then a gross dead dog prop. Slutty Freddy Kruger? Gimme a break! I'd be more offended by my kids seeing that! Maybe because I grew up on a farm and dead animals are a part of life there. As the old saying goes, if you have livestock, you have dead stock.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

People are friggin retarted. Well we better not have any fake walls, it might make me go wall someone up. And I sure better not have a skeleton, or I might pull somebody's skeleton right out through their nose to display. And make sure none of us carve any pumpkins because we may want to start carving every plant that we see. Give me a break. I like the dog and am thinking of getting one.


----------



## thehoghunter (Jul 24, 2007)

Otis and Suzy are great looking Corgis - thanks!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Well, I went and Googled the prop, and I can without hesitation say that it is not a thing I would ever be interested in owning or displaying. But then, I am one of those wimps who always looks away from the alien dog attack in John Carpenter's "The Thing," too. I have been known to leave the room over that one! No hurting animals! Ever. 

But.... this prop no more causes mental pathology than severed arm or leg props incite the viewer to become a serial killer. 

I think people sometimes forget that honey catches way more flies than a screaming rant over the phone ever did.


----------

